# Fire prevention measures



## Kaleb (Nov 6, 2010)

Since the garage fire, I've been thinking seriously about measures to reduce the risk of another fire occuring in the future. Does anyone have any reccomendations?


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Keep all flammables stored properly and in sealed metallic containers and don't play with matches. Avoid the use of extension cords as well as have any electrical modifications to an existing circuit done by a professional. No barbecues in the bathtub and don't leave the gas on or the iron plugged in when going on vacation. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Nov 7, 2010)

A Fire Extinguisher is a must IMHO. Probably Dry Powder as it will handle all but a metal fire.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 7, 2010)

In fact, get a couple of extinguishers, one at each end of the shop, you never know, you could be trapped at the bottom and not be able to reach just one. The cooling effect of using it just might help you escape.

Another thing, if you are rebuilding, get your mains trip switch as close to the exit door as possible, or even outside, and of course a heat detector, not smoke, as you can easily set those off when you are machining and have oil smoke everywhere. I keep meaning to get one wired into my mains alarm system in the shop. I have done it in the house, but not in my shop yet. They are less than 30 squid and no batteries to worry about, and they set the whole alarm system off, not just a feeble beep.


Bogs


----------



## steamer (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes

What Bogs said, for sure

I keep one near the door...my method of egress.

NOTHING goes between you and that door...ever.

Try to keep the chips,swarf and oil drips cleaned up.

Put the tools away.

Don't store large gas storage containers in the shop.

Don't store gasolene (petrol) in the shop.


Others?
Dave


----------



## Stan (Nov 7, 2010)

Any part of welding operations, including the grinding, generate sparks that fly to unimaginable locations. Fires in rags and garbage containers just require vigilance and repeated checking after the work is stopped. Fires in walls are a different story. Walls of fire resistant material are mandatory and particular attention must be paid at the bottom of the wall where it is possible for fire to start behind the surface.

My machine tools are in the house basement and welding is done in a detached garage. I keep a bucket of water handy for the occasional rag that flares up and a rather large dry chemical extinguisher in case of catastrophic fire sourced by acetylene. Any day that I have been welding, I make a final check before bedtime just so I don't lie awake wondering if a fire has started.


----------



## rake60 (Nov 7, 2010)

A _*Welding Blanket*_ provides a double safety benefit.
It protects surrounding flammables from grinding sparks or weld 
spatter and it can also be used to smother a small fire.

You can also buy a proper _*Fire Blanket*_. They are a little
more expensive than a welding blanket but well worth the cost 
if it is ever needed.

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 7, 2010)

Use paper towels, not cloth rags. Rags soaked in solvents can flash even when stored in a metal container. Paper towels will be thrown away with the trash and never be a worry.

Kenny


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Be sure to check all installed smoke detectors as well as any carbon monoxide detectors for proper operation and replace the batteries (if fitted) annually. At the same time have your fire extinguishers checked and certified by the local fire department personnel. Basic common sense goes a long way toward avoiding fires in the home. Keeping the environment free of clutter and oily rags, flammable liquids stored and or disposed of properly, electrical wiring installed, maintained and serviced correctly, the presence of a working fire extinguisher of the proper type, and an overall awareness of any hazards or potential hazards that exist in a work or home environment will go a long way towards preventing a disaster from occurring again. If you have any questions, do some research on fire prevention and safety, either at the library or on the internet, make a visit to the local fire department and speak with the fire marshall about any concerns you may have.

BC1
Jim


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 7, 2010)

"make a visit to the local fire department and speak with the fire marshall about any concerns you may have".

Jim, that is a very good idea. I have had them look at my hanger every year. They are very willing to help out and even had one of their trucks and rescue stop by. The inspector told me that if something was to happen they are well in tune of how the building is lay-ed out so they can attack a fire faster. He looked at the hanger door and came up with an attach point to hook on to door frame to pull it off the building if necessary to gain access.

Kenny


----------

